# Sweetie's Pics



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Sweetie has been extra sweet and cuddly these past few weeks. Here's a couple of pictures.

IMG_20191108_100719412 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20191014_112558571 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20190921_114726594 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20190915_132034.jpg by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Absolutely adorable!! :001_wub:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great pictures, I love the last one where he looks to be sound asleep.


----------



## init4fun (Aug 30, 2018)

Cody said:


> Great pictures, I love the last one where he looks to be sound asleep.


 I like that picture too , that cute birdie looks SO comfortable there !


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

His name definitely suits him. He’s adorable and obviously loves you very much. Great pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Birdie snuggles! :001_wub:


----------

